# Dupe Alert! OPI Kyoto Pearl vs Sinful Colors Tokyo Pearl



## zadidoll (Jul 11, 2011)

OPI _Kyoto Pearl_, retail price: $8.50
Sinful Colors _Tokyo Pearl_, retail price: $1.99 (as little as 99 cents when on sale)

Unless you're an OPI collector save yourself around $6.50 and pick up _Tokyo Pearl_ from Sinful Colors. Both colors are part of their respective companies permanent lines.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

